# How to Keep Shrimp in and not out of Tank?



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

What are best practices to make certain ghost shrimp stay in the tank? I have a 10 gallon with 6 ghost shrimp. They are difficult to keep track of, so I want to make sure they stay in the tank, don't end up in the filter by crawling up the outside of the intake or right out of the tank via an air line hole or the heater hole in the hood or something. Do any of you cover up all the holes in the hood? How do you deal with the filter? Am I worrying too much? Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can use a pre-filter over your existing filter in-take and for the openings around the equipment you can cover that with some mess used in crafts.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks trenac. Do you cover the holes in the hood to keep your shrimp in? 

As for the filter, I am concerned more about them climbing in it than being sucked up by it. I'm ok there for now, but what if they climb up the intake (the outside of it) or swim over to the output and climb in the darn thing? Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Until recently I have always kept my shrimp in open top tanks. I never had a problem with jumpers until I started keeping Neon Green shrimp. Now I have added a glass cover with the plastic strip in the back to keep them from jumping. So far I've had no problem with the shrimp crawling out the small openings around the filter hoses etc..

_What type filter do you have?_... That might help in giving you better advice on how to keep the shrimp safe.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Trenac. It's a Whisper HOB. I lowered the water level, so I think the filter will no longer be an issue. As for climbing up the outside of the intake, I realized that ghost shrimp pretty much go flat out of water. With that in mind, I don't think they will be crawling up and out. Thank you very much for the information. No worries.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not that familiar with the look of the Whisper, but of lowering the water helps go for it. The only thing would be if you are injecting C02, it will cause C02 loss.


----------

